# O & W Quality



## mozbud (Feb 14, 2007)

Hi

I have the Black Monster and the SKX007, thinking of maybe getting the M1 or the M4 but was wondering if there is much difference in quality (over the Seiko's) or are they just more expensive because they are Swiss Made?


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Personally Mozbud, I love 'em both. 

Got to rate the Seiko for that bomb-proof construction/feel, but the M4 has more the sense of occasion.










Not sure you can tell much from this quick and dirty comparison shot for you - you see some of the superficial similarity in some of the design cues, but the Seiko is by far the more rugged and substantial piece and, as you know, it carries off that scuba-diver, utility look really, really well. The O&W is more submarineresque in its presentation and appeal. The 2mm difference in diameter accounts for a lot of this.

As to quality, subjectively, I would say they are evenly matched in their own way, certainly in the way they work for the customer. As to retail price, they're evenly matched too, its just that Roy is knocking out the Seikos at a great price. :notworthy:

If I was on foot patrol in Helmand, I'd probably stick with the Seiko. The M4, however, looks and feels a million dollars every other day of the week with, yes, a quality swiss movement, and a brand respected by the cognoscenti.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I have a couple of 7002's they are T-shirt only watches, just like SKX's they snag everything. The O&W is much more wearable, come June out comes my M1 and it'll be the watch I wear 95% of the time till October, the slim case suits evrything. Build is comparable IMO, but take care screwing down the O&W crown.

I like to own both but if it came down to a straight choice then I'd choose the O&W, Seiko's are ubiquitous, when was the last time you bumped into somebody wearing an O&W?


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

For me it would be the O&W over the Seiko.

As Mark says you dont often see someone else wearing an O&W


----------



## AndrewT (Dec 29, 2009)

I modded and refurbished an old M2 last year and the build quality and materials (bearing in mind these are old designs that haven't really been updated) were at least on a par with a Longines or TAG of similar vintage. Plastic movement spacer but snugly fitted and correctly moulded, screw-down crown had plenty of thread, crisp dial printing. The bezel was sloppy through hard use but a new spring fixed that.

The lume wasn't brilliant and the clasp was quite tinny, but it didn't appear breakable (and if it was good enough for Rolex for yonks...).


----------



## mozbud (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks for the replies, The comparison photo is very informative

Seriously considering getting one

I notice from some older posts that they used to be Â£150 which would have been a lot closer to the cost of the 007, do you think that the current Â£100 price difference still makes to O&W a good buy

Thanks


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Yes, still. I don't think anybody thinking of selling their "M" will be sticking them on the sales forum for Â£100 again. Glad I bought mine back.


----------



## JP (Europe) (Jan 9, 2004)

Interesting question. I do have Seiko Orange Monster and O&W M2 and I have been with both scuba diving also. Both are 200 meters WR and both survived from -25 meters or so ;-)

What I can say. O&W is dressy. Seiko is sporty. Get both.....

JP


----------



## AndrewT (Dec 29, 2009)

mozbud said:


> Thanks for the replies, The comparison photo is very informative
> 
> Seriously considering getting one
> 
> ...


Most of that price increase will be due to the high cost of ETA movements these days (assuming Mr Wajs is buying them new from ETA). Prices will have risen over the years anyhow: 1 GBP used to buy 2.3 CHF in 2006, 1.6 CHF a year ago, and about 1.7 today. But then a Japan-made 007 will also have risen in price dramatically.

Personally, the higher beat and the ability to hand and handwind the watch all make it worth the premium for me. I like Seiko autos, but in paticular, not being able to handwind them I find very inconvenient.


----------

